# Acoustic sessions in the capital



## Addie0519 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello everyone! 

I've recently moved to the Capital from Toronto been here about 2 months now. 

I'm looking to meet people that play music on an intermediate/ semi-professional level. 

The idea would be to set up a forum where musicians can meet and jam.

I would like to take this to a bigger stage eventually and set up events at venues around the city where people can enjoy good unplugged music, inspired by the open mic concept. 

It would be great if we can get people together who have the passion to play and listen to music, to meet new people and just have a good time a couple of nights a month. 

Look forward to hearing some responses!


----------



## climber1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

Addie0519 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've recently moved to the Capital from Toronto been here about 2 months now.
> 
> ...


Hi Addie. 

l'm moving soon to Al Ain. My wife is just moving into our new apartment. l'll join her when my paperwork is sorted.

Would love to join up with other musicians for jamming sessions. How would blues go down in UAE?


----------

